# Pastalaya



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has a good recipe for pastalaya. :watching:


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

BUMP I also would love a good recipe.

However when I go to Louisiana grocery shopping I buy a dry Pastalaya.
Seems like it may be Bruce's Brand. Dang good stuff right out of the 
package but you can add ground sausage or beef and make a meal from it.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't have one but have intrieged me, I'll send a message to my cajun friend I get recipe's from.


----------



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used this one a few times.

http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2011/05/cajun-pastalaya-pasta-jambalaya-recipe.html

Scroll to bottom of page for recipe.


----------



## texrand (Jul 7, 2012)

fishnfever said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a good recipe for pastalaya. :watching:


I have one my son obtained from his father-in-law who lives south of Baton Rouge, really good, will look for it today and get back to you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I did a search on another forum I belong to and found this:

http://eggheadforum.com/search?Search=pastalaya

can't tell ya ifin its any good but ifin it's cajun, it's gotta be good!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## texrand (Jul 7, 2012)

*Found: pastalaya recipe*

Scanned it and it's too big to attach. Send me your email address and will pass on, cooked it several times and its really good.

[email protected]


----------



## texrand (Jul 7, 2012)

fishnfever said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a good recipe for pastalaya. :watching:


Found the receipe and a way to post it, so here it is and it is yummmo!


PASTALAYA 







3 lbs chicken 
1 lb smoked sausage 
2-3 tsp garlic powder 
_1/2_small jar minced garlic 
3 medium onions [chopped] 
3 cans chicken broth 

 
2 lbs spaghetti 
Kitchen Bouquet 
3-4 dashes Liquid Smoke 
5-6 dashes Louisiana. Red Hot 
salt and pepper to taste 
Olive oil 







Brown the meat together in a large pot with a little olive oil. Pull the meat 
out and set aside. Sauté the onions, garlic, garlic powder, salt, and 
pepper in the same large pot. Add the meat back in the pot. Add the 
chicken broth; three cans of water, Louisiana Red Hot _B _and a little Liquid 
Smoke for extra flavor. Then add the Kitchen Bouquet until it is a rich 
brown color. Boil it for 30-45 minutes to let the flavors combine. Then, 
add the spaghetti and sprinkle a little more salt to taste. Add a little more 
 ., , .,. .. "" '. ' 
salt than you think because the pasta will absorb some of it. Cook 
uncovered on medium heat until the water cooks out. Stir _regularly _until the 
water cooks out. 
, '


----------



## jcall (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello,
Maybe a knuckle head question but is the pasta cooked seperately and then added or is it just added to the mix?


----------



## texrand (Jul 7, 2012)

The pasta is added to the mix and good luck with it remember to stir it regularly. A lager goes very with with this or maybe white wine.


----------



## jcall (Jun 2, 2012)

texrand said:


> The pasta is added to the mix and good luck with it remember to stir it regularly. A lager goes very with with this or maybe white wine.


Hey man , 
Thanks for the info-made it tonight
For a tough audience- read "lafitte *******'es"
We are at work so can't try it with the wine. 
Turned out really good! Thanks again jimmy c


----------

